# As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Edit June 2006: I no longer have these mods listed minus the chip and the ground kit. The clips #One, Two, Three below are the last clips I have. Sorry.*
_Edit June 2006: All these clips here were recorded when I was still a newbie 3 years ago. Please forgive me for poor quality as I was just trying to help out._
I am very sorry for the delay, but here we go!!
I took some time today to make these clips. I hope these sound/video clips help you guys.








*Mods that I have*
Giac Ecu Flash
GHL Cai
Groundwire kit
Magnaflow 2.5 catback exhaust + Magnaflow resenator








-------------------Video Clips-----------------------
*PLEASE RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE AS*
*NEWEST VIDS High Rev* June 2006.
Clip #One
Clip #Two
Clip #Three
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Outside of the car, firing up:
http://www.globalarray.net/use...v.avi
Camera right underneath the muffler:
http://www.globalarray.net/use...v.avi
Idle:
http://www.globalarray.net/use...w.avi
Starting car from the inside:
http://www.globalarray.net/use...t.avi
Reving up in the car:
http://www.globalarray.net/use...x.avi
Casual local driving inside:
http://www.globalarray.net/use...e.avi
A fairly large clip 3.06mb going local:
http://www.globalarray.net/use...w.avi
Highway in the cabin:
http://www.globalarray.net/use...w.avi
a Pic for viewing pleasure

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Have fun dubbin'!











_Modified by siuson2 at 5:42 AM 6-21-2006_


----------



## 99VR6GTI (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (siuson2)*

that sounds amazing who sells the 2.5in because all i can find is 2.25 in exhaust but,gotta love the magnaflo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (99VR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99VR6GTI* »_that sounds amazing who sells the 2.5in because all i can find is 2.25 in exhaust but,gotta love the magnaflo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Have a shop custom the piping for you!


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (siuson2)*

where did you get this done??? is it mandrel bent??? how much??


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (BEAU-SOF)*

Nice sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif should have rev it a little tho


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_where did you get this done??? is it mandrel bent??? how much??

Yes mandrel bent. Muffler $220, resenator $90 and custom piping $90. $400 total.
Yes, I know i paid a little high.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Nice sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif should have rev it a little tho
















I will get one more or 2 more clips up for u tonight


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (siuson2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siuson2* »_
I will get one more or 2 more clips up for u tonight









Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (siuson2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siuson2* »_
Yes mandrel bent. Muffler $220, resenator $90 and custom piping $90. $400 total.
Yes, I know i paid a little high.










u live in north california??


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_ u live in north california??

Yes I do.
I am in Sacramento.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (siuson2)*

Good choice.
I love my magnaflow cat back as well:
http://www.bakersfieldstreetracing.com/gti/


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (bakersfield_gti)*

i dont mean to steal the thread but will a magnaflow catback pass CA smog? CA SMOG= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (nico24vr6)*

it has nothing to do with smog.
its a cat-back, which affects none of the smog equipment.
only thing cops would trip on is the sound, but i have never had that problem.


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (bakersfield_gti)*

ok thanks for the reply. this was just a concern because a local tuner shop was explaining to my friend n i about some catback exhausts for an eclipse that will pass CA smog. i guess theyre wrong? thanks


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (nico24vr6)*

if you mess with the cat-forward then yah your in trouble.
but the cat-back your fine becuase it dosent mess with emissions.
he might have been talking about CARB legal.


----------



## chaser44 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (siuson2)*

what year of gli vr6 is that from? 2003? is there much difference of sound between the 2003 and 2004 and 2005? power gains?


----------



## GTI_Emo_kid_VR6 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (chaser44)*

nice. i live in sac, were did u go to get the pipes made?


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (siuson2)*

is it just me, or do like half those videos sound like they don't have the correct soundtrack to match with the video? 2 or 3 of the videos I heard nothing but some background noise.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (chaser44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaser44* »_what year of gli vr6 is that from? 2003? is there much difference of sound between the 2003 and 2004 and 2005? power gains?

Nah, the 24v is THE 24v. There is another vr6 that is a 12v which sounds even sexier, but doesn't make power to redline and even then only about 175 bhp instead of the 205bhp of the 24v.


----------



## xXcynicXx (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (blankster83)*

Blankster, I heard basically the same as you. The only one that sounded correct to me was the one under the muffler.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (xXcynicXx)*

First off, I apologize for not being around for a while.
Life is soo fulfilling without the tex








But anyhow to answer your questions

_Quote, originally posted by *nico24vr6* »_i dont mean to steal the thread but will a magnaflow catback pass CA smog? CA SMOG= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.rely.net/zeroforum_graphics/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> 

* No, You should be fine as long as you don't touch on anything beyond your cat."*

_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_it has nothing to do with smog.
its a cat-back, which affects none of the smog equipment.
only thing cops would trip on is the sound, but i have never had that problem.

* thank you! *

_Quote, originally posted by *chaser44* »_what year of gli vr6 is that from? 2003? is there much difference of sound between the 2003 and 2004 and 2005? power gains?

*This is a 2003 GLI. No, all 2002.5 and up vr6s are 200hp.
Sounds should be the same, if not, very similar. Power gains? Maybe 2-3 whp?*

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Emo_kid_VR6* »_nice. i live in sac, were did u go to get the pipes made? 

* Muffler tech on florin road.*

_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_is it just me, or do like half those videos sound like they don't have the correct soundtrack to match with the video? 2 or 3 of the videos I heard nothing but some background noise. 

* Yes, there is some background noise. I do have some new "old" sound clips. I will have them posted within a day or two.*

_Quote, originally posted by *xXcynicXx* »_Blankster, I heard basically the same as you. The only one that sounded correct to me was the one under the muffler.

* Again, I apologize. I will have the new clips within 2 days.
CHeck back here on Sat/Sun June 24/25*


_Modified by siuson2 at 5:36 AM 6-21-2006_


----------



## xXcynicXx (Mar 14, 2006)

would be interested in hearing it as I also have a magnaflow 2.5 exhaust. using the race series muffler and a high-flo cat as well.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (siuson2)*

The last 3 newer video clips are now updated.
Please refer to first post.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (siuson2)*

It actually sounds relatively civilized. I had head horror stories of Magnaflow drone, etc. but that doesn't sound too loud at all and I mean that in a good way! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xXcynicXx (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (OG)*

^^^ I agree. Mine is actually quite a bit louder than yours. wonder how much of that has to do w/ the high-flow cat?


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (siuson2)*

http://www.magnaflow.com/04sound/04sport.asp has the sound clips. part # 15745 is for the 24v 2.8L VR6, and the #16652 is for the 1.8T. But the 12v and the 24v have slight sound differences. the R32 clip made me wet my pants










_Modified by tojones at 4:09 AM 8-22-2006_


----------



## Richard @ Autotech (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (tojones)*

We'll be offering a 2.5 exhaust made by magnaflow designed to our specs. Right now we're working on test fitting, but they should be ready soon. Our site has some sound clips of a mk3 vr6 with our exhaust so it'll give you an idea of what to expect. The price will be 399.95 with a limited lifetime warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ladiexmack (Jul 20, 2004)

Awesome thread Ivan.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (ladiexmack)*

thank you!


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (Richard @ Autotech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard @ Autotech* »_We'll be offering a 2.5 exhaust made by magnaflow designed to our specs. Right now we're working on test fitting, but they should be ready soon. Our site has some sound clips of a mk3 vr6 with our exhaust so it'll give you an idea of what to expect. The price will be 399.95 with a limited lifetime warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Doesn't look as though Autotech has any set-ups for 24V VR6 applications.
What are the part #'s for the muffler and res in the baove system with the video clips?


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (MonkeyBiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonkeyBiz* »_Doesn't look as though Autotech has any set-ups for 24V VR6 applications.
What are the part #'s for the muffler and res in the baove system with the video clips?

Sorry. I do not have the part # for the resonator and the muffler =(


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: As promised - 24V VR6 2.5" CatBack MAGNAFLOW VIDEO CLIPS (siuson2)*

for the newbies


----------



## toscar (Aug 15, 2009)

the stock tubing is 2.5?


----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have heard that magnaflow gives good power gains but I have also heard that it makes your car slower. Are there different types of magnaflow catback exhaust?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

toscar said:


> the stock tubing is 2.5?


think its like 2 3/8" or something like that.. its an odd size... def not 2.5" though!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

stock is 2.25


----------

